# Pigeon Hunting Tips and Tricks?



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

Where I live in Germany we have pigeons all over the place. You'd think they would be accustomed to people but they are the most skiddish creatures the almighty ever created. I was wondering how people on hear manage to kill the critters. Do you stalk or sit? Call them in or use bait? Any advice on the matter is appreciated.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi
I am sorry I cannot offer you any advice as I haven't tried it yet but hope to do so in the near future.

I am curious to find out what advice people offer!









Cheers Luke


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have not hunted pigeons, so take my advice with a huge grain of salt! But I do know that here in the city, pigeons come readily to bait ... in particular, they come to bird feeders. Several folk in my neighborhood hate them because they are always hanging around the feeders meant for other birds.

As a young lad, I used to shoot doves ... and they are VERY skittish. We fed hogs slop and grain in wooden troughs behind the barn. Invariably the hogs would root some of the grain out onto the ground. Doves used to come in to scavenge the grain in the evenings. I used to sneak up to the edge of the barn at the appropriate time, and then just pop out and take a quick shot. The doves would freeze for a second or so, and I could always get off a shot before they flew. Doves and pigeons are closely related, so I would think a similar strategy should work for pigeons.

So, my advice is to establish a regular feeding station for them in a place where you can creep up unobserved. After they get used to coming to the feed, you should be able to connect.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry but that doesn't sound very sporting.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

treefork said:


> Sorry but that doesn't sound very sporting.


How do you Giter done in Chicargo?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

treefork said:


> Sorry but that doesn't sound very sporting.


I suppose it depends on your point of view and the weapons at your disposal. Hunting game to bait has been a well used technique for centuries all over the world ... the bait can take many forms: watering hole, salt lick, staked out goat, spread grain, etc. It is especially useful when the arms you have available are limited in power, accuracy, and range. What is "sporting" to one may not be "sporting" to another ... there are no objective criteria that I know of. If you do not find the suggested method "sporting", then by all means do not use it. Personally, I have no problem with attracting game to bait.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> Sorry but that doesn't sound very sporting.


Possibly more sporting than a Cubs, White Sox, or Blackhawks game .... just sayin'.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Town pigeons are bold, park pigeons here that are not fed by people but scavenge are real skiddish.


----------



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

treefork said:


> Sorry but that doesn't sound very sporting.


 hunting isn't a sport. it's killing things. it's not a game. it's nescessary, but for food and pelts, not for fun. I don't condemn hunting but killing for fun is sick.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Unless its pest plinking


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry guys. I been absent from the forum for a couple of days due to my work schedule. I certainly did not mean to offend any one on their methods of hunting. I am not opposed to hunting for the purpose of feeding one self and family. I know this is a way of life for some people. For many of us on this forum it is a choice or sport Being of the latter category of people myself, I prefer the challenge of meeting an animal on his terms without unfair advantages. In short I like overcoming the challenge and thats the sport for me.Where I live the animals have lost their primal instictive edge. Just a little to used to seeing people I also believe almost anything goes if I had to harvest game in a survival situation. I am opposed to killing animals when they are not eaten. I hate hearing a guy show up at work bragging about all the game birds he killed on a hunting ranch just after their release from a cage. Pay a fee kill some birds. The sport or challenge is gaining the knowledge,experience and skills to meet game in their enviroment and find progressive success. Well happy hunting all.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't hunt to be sporting, I hunt to kill, cleanly and efficiently.

If person eats meat then they have absolutely zero right to say anything what so ever to a hunter, especially about his methods, an air hammer to the forehead to a tied up animal is about the least sporting method of killing I can think of, especially when you pay someone else to do it for you. Which is what it amounts to when you buy meat in a grocery store. My family eats a lot of wild game that I kill and process myself, if it is over a bait pile, where legal, then so be it. Chris


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I know that for some people hunting is just wrong for whatever reason is performed. They do not understand that because man became a hunter thousands of years ago, we do not run away from predators and do not eat rotten meat. Hunting gave man the possiblilty of a better life.
These days, some people think that buying and eating meat from the supermarket is better than hunting. This is not true, since an animal still had to die in order to provide its meat. Farms sometimes are places where animals have no chance to survive, at the other hand a pray can run, swim or fly away. "Civilized man"tend to ignore were we came from. We are what we eat. Saludos


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

On our farm we feed corn to cattle and corn feeders for deer. Dove are always around eating the corn. I have had a few meals from corn fed dove, this may work in your area also.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

The best advice I could give you is wear either green or camo and a baseball cap to cover your skin tones from above. Baiting them would work and you could also use decoys, I find that's the best way to take pigeon.


----------

